# Cheap .300 win mag needs work



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I have a .300 win mag, got free when spent x ammount $$$$ at the jewelry store deal 2 years ago. Hunted with it last year, man it puts em down! But the bolt on this thing is ridiculous. I have cleaned, wiped, lubed and sometimes it is near impossible to work it. Not sure if a gun smith can help.it or not? But it has already killed more deer in a year than I have woth any other guns in 25 yrs, lol.

So my question is anyone have any recommendations? Besides throw away and start over??


----------



## Catchin Hell (Oct 9, 2007)

Clean the breech with a copper wire brush. Very tight tolerances in there. My Ruger 300 Win Mag will not feed if I let it sit up more than a year without brushing it out.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

What gun is it?


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Might want to try a wet clean.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I am pretty sure its the bolt or breach its self. I wanna say Remington. It was probably $3-350 new retail. Thats with the scope, lol


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Gotta be the good ole 710??


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Well my 700 does this. If you tighten the front take down screw to much you will not get the bolt out. Is the take down screw tighten to much? Maybe try loosing it a little and see if it cycles fine. Then either put a washer or buy a shorter screw. I ended up just buying a shorter screw.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

It goes in and out just fine some times. When i am in a hurry, it does not, lol


----------



## csmigels (Nov 2, 2013)

OK.. go to napa and get some fine valve laying compound, cover the bolt body, and work the bolt 100-200 times. Clean the bolt and receiver really really good. Repeat until smooth. Ensure the compound stays away from the locking lugs. Or take to Howard at Rumble Weponz 850-426-8740, He is an amazing gun smith he can true the bolt and action.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Remington 770 .300 winmag


----------



## Brandon_SPC (Nov 2, 2013)

Does it get stuck in the chamber or just a pain to work the bolt back and forth?


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Just a pain to work it back and forth. Since it's so cheap I think I am going to try to smooth down the bolt myself see what happens. Worst case I will be using a muzzleloader all year lol


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

Get some lapping compound and work it in. It will smooth it up pretty good. I'm not sure how the lugs are on the 710 and 770 but put it on and work it and clean it up.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Your a genius, never thought about that. I could use valve grinding compound i have in the tool box


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

If all that don't work. Borrow somebody else's bolt to see how it cycles to see if it is your bolt or breech. If it is the bolt order a new one on line. Usually reasonably priced 

somewhere in a tree


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> If all that don't work. Borrow somebody else's bolt to see how it cycles to see if it is your bolt or breech. If it is the bolt order a new one on line. Usually reasonably priced
> 
> somewhere in a tree


The problem with that is you can't just put a bolt in and go shoot. You have to have the headspace set on the new bolt and between buying a bolt and having a smith do that you are over the cost of the gun. Saying that I'd imagine it would be damn near impossible to even find a bolt for a 710 or 770.


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

jaster said:


> Gotta be the good ole 710??


Try wrapping it around a tree. I know a guy that had a bolt fall out of one.


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Apr 19, 2015)

The 710's and 770's are good, accurate rifles, but are known for being rough to cycle the bolt. Be careful with the lapping compound, because you can potentially create a headspace problem and make the gun dangerous to shoot. I would be especially careful due to the high pressure of the magnum cartridge.


----------



## _Backwoods (Dec 4, 2013)

TennJeep1618 said:


> The 710's and 770's are good, accurate rifles,.


Everything after that statement is invalid if you truly believe that. :thumbdown:


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Apr 19, 2015)

_Backwoods said:


> Everything after that statement is invalid if you truly believe that. :thumbdown:


Ok, let me clarify. 710's and 770's are accurate, budget friendly rifles.

Of course they don't compare to anything of real quality, but in my experience they have been very accurate and quite capable as a low budge hunting rifle.


----------



## chaddd (Jul 27, 2010)

_Backwoods said:


> Everything after that statement is invalid if you truly believe that. :thumbdown:


They are junk, but the best hunter I know killed piles of deer with one...before the bolt fell out of it. The only thing worse than that rifle is the scope that comes with it. He replaced that too.


----------



## TennJeep1618 (Apr 19, 2015)

chaddd said:


> They are junk, but the best hunter I know killed piles of deer with one...before the bolt fell out of it. The only thing worse than that rifle is the scope that comes with it. He replaced that too.


Haha, those scopes lose light around 4 o'clock. Better off with iron sights.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

If it blows up in my face, every loan I have will be paid off. If it kills me, the same and the wife and kids pocket 500k. It kills the shit out of deer, longest shot to date os only 214 yards, but it dropped in its tracks. Have not tracked one and blew ones face clean apart! I hunt with a flashlight at o datk thirty so not worried about that either!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

I sold my Tikka 2 years ago, planned to give up hinting, but Lord slapped me in the back of the head and woke me up. This was a backup I got free with a jewelry purchase for my wife 5 years ago. Its just a disposable gun, but shoots true!


----------



## ONEOLDCHIEF (Mar 9, 2011)

I'd just start over and throw it in a dumpster. Uh, let me know which dumpster and when...:innocent:
Seriously, do you notice if it has any burrs?


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

jaster said:


> It goes in and out just fine some times. When i am in a hurry, it does not, lol


Guns, just like their owners, are subject to an illness, "Buck Fever". Strikes old and young alike. Symptoms include heavy breathing, shaking, and yes, a tight bolt. 

Count to 10 before you shoot, you won't need the second shot unless there are 2 deer. :whistling:


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Lol Oldcheif. Do not notice any burs. Even cleaned it with a degresser spray, and wiped it down with 800 gr sanding pad. It helped a bit. May just get some 1000 and do it again.

If I need more than 1 shot, It is becausr I am greedy and want that 2nd deer. So it is not a necessity for it to be as smooth as butter!


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

Does it only act up after firing a round or does it do it on an empty chamber as well?

If it only acts up after a shot it may be a rough chamber. If it acts up on an empty chamber then it could be the bolt race (or other things).

If it's the bolt race then a little lapping compound could help. Like someone said, don't get it on the lugs. I would just work it back and forth and not rotate the bolt into the locked position. Then clean very well to get all the traces of compound off.


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

All the time, loaded, unloaded, fired un fired


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

Hmmmmmm. Try coating the whole bolt body with a machinists layout fluid and then work the bolt and try and see where it drags. It will wear off the layout color and you should be able to see where it hits. Could be a few different things. Maybe the sear is not resetting all the way maybe just a very tight fit, who knows. If you don't know anyone with machinist's blue you can color it with a sharpie marker. Not as good but still works.


----------

